# Festool Domino 500 vs 700



## hays0369 (May 3, 2011)

Hello all,

I hope someone has history with using Festool tools. I am going to be able to get a domino. My question is, is the 700 worth the extra dollars? I plan on building all items you would find in a home. Thanks in advance for any insight.

Hays


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Well.....the big difference is that the 700 does 8-14 mm tennons while the 500 does 4-10 mm tennons......

So the question......what size will work best for you.


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

Ive seen videos of people using them and they seem to make work go faster but Whenever I consider getting one I remind myself that I can just use dowels and a drill. Is it enough of an advantage to have them oval shaped that its worth spending festool dollars on it. For that price there's so much more you can get. Also I'm not a fan of having to buy the dominoes. I use a tenon cutter to make my own 3" dowels.


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

I have the 500 and it works for my applications. 700 is for very large work. I went from dowels to biscuits to the festool.
Haven't picked up the Makita biscuit since. 
With the Festool Domino it has a setting for allowing for the slip joint of the saw kerf in aligning book match panels. It does it all.


----------



## hays0369 (May 3, 2011)

unclefester said:


> I have the 500 and it works for my applications. 700 is for very large work. I went from dowels to biscuits to the festool.
> Haven't picked up the Makita biscuit since.
> With the Festool Domino it has a setting for allowing for the slip joint of the saw kerf in aligning book match panels. It does it all.


Thank you for your comment. That was what I was looking for, someone who has used one before. What applications have you used it with? What have you built with it? I am looking at a king size bed, dining table and few other things.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Hays
If your open for another tool that can do multi joints and not spend a lot of money on. A loose tenon machine will do those kind of joints too. There are many plans on the net for them and you can put one together in a weekend. I have less than $50 in this one. 

The tenons are shop made from the wood you choose. No expensive dominos.

The set up is fast and easy and repeat cuts are perfect. 









This is the complete machine.









Test cut. Very accurate. Very fast. Very safe.









I cut all these parts in no time at all. Some were through tenon wedge joints. 

You might get bored with the Domino.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

Hays
I have used the Domini for a mantel, building closet organizers, built in cabinets and furniture.


----------



## hays0369 (May 3, 2011)

unclefester said:


> Hays
> I have used the Domini for a mantel, building closet organizers, built in cabinets and furniture.


 
Thank you very much for posting your work. I don't see myself getting into anything much bigger than the projects you displayed. I read more on the post from Al, and it is a nice looking set up also. However, I am going to go with the 500. I went to Woodcraft yesterday and they told me that they didn't have the 700 in stock but had the 500. I saw that was a sign :icon_smile:! Thank you for your assistance and again that is some very nice work.

Hays


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

Did you end up buying the 500? It's also nice to work with the dust collection Festool offers.
If you do end up getting the Domino you'll eventually get hooked and up getting the systainer with all the different sizes and cutters.
I did and am not disappointed


----------



## hays0369 (May 3, 2011)

Yes, I did buy the 500 and I also got the domino tenon assortment case and the cross stop. I figured that would come in handy down the road. I plan on testing it out this weekend I am going to finish an entry table I am building for my daughters new home. I will post some pics of the build when I finish it..with the Domino that is. I was going to wait and use the 25% off coupon I got in the mail until I read it does NOT include any Festool item. RATS! 

Hays


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

Festool is not discounted anywhere and if it is, I have been told Rockier that they could loose the Festool line.
I was able to buy store demo's of a sander and jig saw at 30% off when the latches changed on the systainers


----------



## hays0369 (May 3, 2011)

That is funny you say that. When I was checking out I asked if they had a military discount. They told me they do not but even if they did they could not do it on Festool products, Festool will not alow it. I find that strange. Conversly, all my outdoor power equipment is Stihl and if a business agrees to sell their products you can't mark up the item MORE than 20% of cost. Weird just plain weird

Hays


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

I think Leighy jigs are the same as Festool- the price is the price


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

You see this typically when a manufacturer wants to maintain exclusivity and margins for a product. If festool for example didn't do this, you may suddenly see their products online for much cheaper....which would destroy the dealer network. While it would be great in the short term for festool, likely most of their dealers would move on to more profitable lines and in the long run it would most likely hurt festool. They are able to do it, because of their uniqueness in the market where dewalt for example can't do it because Makita and Milwaukee compare closely enough that dealers and customers would switch brands.


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

Hayes
Now that you have the Festool Domino, you might want to look at the MFK700 edge router with multiple bases. For edge banding the bit is angled up 5 degrees so you don't dig up the veneer when edging 
Another great tool are the track saws. I have the small one (old style) and I can cut panels splinter free on all four sides of the blade.
For me it started 2 1/2 years ago with a major heart attack. I can't carry sheet goods down to the basement. I bought the track saw and dust collector and set up a cutting station in the garage so I could slide a sheet from my truck on to a 5X8 cutting bench. Cutting is totally dust free and perfect edges.
I added the router for the edge banding and a sander to complete the job.
This half the cabinet that is 15feet across I made while recovering at home before I went back to work.










My wife was amazed I was back to the shop so soon. And yes I spent a fortune but it was all in the name of needing tools


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

Ryan
Couldn't agree more. Festool is similar to Mercedes-they have the patents and can block other manufacturers. As soon as the patent ran out on the track saw, Makita. and Dewalt both came out with knock offs which do not come close in reviews.


----------



## hays0369 (May 3, 2011)

Glad to hear you are doing okay from your heat attack and you have found a way to continue your passion of woodworking. I have used the Festool track saw before it is nice, but as far as buying other products that will most likely have to wait a while. I just got the wife to agree to the purchase of the 500 and everything else!! That took some work, what sold it was "just think of all the things I can build you my dear, I will be able to make the headboard so much easier with this" :laughing: I will keep it mind as I move forward with my skills and desires. Thanks again for your comments and advice.

Hays


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

Hayes
Laughing::-i hope the head board works for you to get more tools once into it. That's what I have done 

Thanks. I'm doing pretty good from the heart attack but qualified for by pass surgery which I had three weeks ago. I hope to be back to "normal" in another four weeks. It will take a year to fully recover from being split open like a deer. I have already started thinking of winter projects.


----------



## Just Jim (Apr 6, 2014)

Al B Thayer said:


> Hays
> If your open for another tool that can do multi joints and not spend a lot of money on. A loose tenon machine will do those kind of joints too. There are many plans on the net for them and you can put one together in a weekend. I have less than $50 in this one.
> 
> The tenons are shop made from the wood you choose. No expensive dominos.
> ...


Have you posted drawings of this slot mortise? It's the best I've ever seen, and I would like to build one for myself.
Jim


----------



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

Al B Thayer said:


> Hays
> If your open for another tool that can do multi joints and not spend a lot of money on. A loose tenon machine will do those kind of joints too. There are many plans on the net for them and you can put one together in a weekend. I have less than $50 in this one.
> 
> The tenons are shop made from the wood you choose. No expensive dominos.
> ...


That is quite a nice machine you built. Much less expensive than a multi router I would imagine.


----------



## calwilliams63 (Dec 17, 2008)

hays0369 said:


> Yes, I did buy the 500 and I also got the domino tenon assortment case and the cross stop. I figured that would come in handy down the road. I plan on testing it out this weekend I am going to finish an entry table I am building for my daughters new home. I will post some pics of the build when I finish it..with the Domino that is. I was going to wait and use the 25% off coupon I got in the mail until I read it does NOT include any Festool item. RATS! Hays


Good luck with your Domino and hope you enjoy. I own the 500 and purchased the assortment systainer as well. It is a wonderful tool even though I don't use it as much as I thought I would. I have built a ton of cabinet doors with it. Much stronger than the stub tenons you typically see.


----------

